# Am I overfeeding my Lil Biscuit?



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

I finally found a food that Lil Biscuit lovessssssssss. Hills prescription z/d canned food. He have been eating it for almost 2 weeks. Even though I heard it wasnt all that great but that's the only food he would actually eat by himself and even lick the plate clean. When I was feeding him Natural Balance and Canidae (even with hot water and boiled chicken on it) I would have to handfeed him and chase him around just to get him to eat. I know people say he will eat when he is hungry but he is soo stubborn that he wont even eat it and end up throwing up yellow foaming thingie. 

But now I cant stop him from eating it. After he's done with what I give him he would ask for more. I give him about 2 to 3 teaspoons each time 4 times a day. He finish a can in about 3 days. Am I overfeeding him? He's almost 5months. 

Many thanks!!

Ann


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he is not overweight then you are not over-feeding him. You want to be able to feel his ribs and when he is wet he should have a waist. If you aren't sure, contact your vet and they can give you feeding recommendations for puppies on z/d.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

> If he is not overweight then you are not over-feeding him. You want to be able to feel his ribs and when he is wet he should have a waist. If you aren't sure, contact your vet and they can give you feeding recommendations for puppies on z/d.[/B]


Thanks Jackie!! He's not overweight then I can still feel ribs :biggrin:


----------

